# The 6 LEAST sportmanlike moments in MMA



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

*The 6 most unsportsmanlike moments in MMA*

Cracked is always good for a laugh about MMA.

Link

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-6-least-sportsmanlike-moments-in-mma/

Article




> The 6 Least Sportsmanlike Moments in MMA
> 
> * By: Seanbaby
> * September 9th, 2010
> ...


----------



## Brainshank (Nov 25, 2008)

I read this at work, and was unable to keep composed and act like I was being productive. This guy is hysterical.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Made me laugh. Thanks:thumb02:

There's gotta be a video for #2


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

This stuff is pure gold!! I actualy lol'd with some of this!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

'Gary Goodridge was finding more uses for a human dick than I did during two years of puberty. And I grew up on a farm'

Genius.

Great read, very funny.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Aoki is in the rightful number 1 spot lol the pics were awesome too!!


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

haha this guy is funny as hell!:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

After that discription I had to see for myself. The funny stuff starts about 13 minutes in.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL I usually hate Cracked, but this article is pretty good. Thanks!

My favorite thing that I learned was that this Pedro wore tights that said "The Pedro"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Within five minutes, Gary Goodridge was finding more uses for a human dick than I did during two years of puberty. And I grew up on a farm.


That made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracked always provides with the funnies!



> A lot of uneducated people look at Mixed Martial Arts as a savage bloodsport between two lunatics. Now normally, I'd argue against this point. After all, anyone who says that violence never solved anything is probably a ***** and causing problems. However, in this week's column I wanted to give the uneducated people and the pussies a break. I wanted to try to see things from their point of view. So I've gone through 20 years of modern gentlemanly combat and found six moments of conduct most ungentlemanly. From post-fight riots to neverending chokes to sucker punches, these are the moments that prove your girlfriend right about this horrible, inhuman karate whatever.
> 
> #6.
> Wes "The Project" Sims vs. Frank Mir
> ...



Pictures, videos etc at the link!
http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-6-least-sportsmanlike-moments-in-mma/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I never heard about the Mike Kyle incident, what a scum bag especially considering he was dominating the fight up to that point, at least even Wes Sims can claim frustration because he was getting his ass kicked.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hilarious pics, the Aoki ones especially. I'd have put this guy on the list even if you had to add a number 7 though:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all think that ones good check this out

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/81432-6-most-unsportsmanlike-moments-mma.html


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

OldFan you ASS!. Merging lol



KryOnicle said:


> 'Gary Goodridge was finding more uses for a human dick than I did during two years of puberty. And I grew up on a farm'
> 
> Genius.
> 
> Great read, very funny.


I personally liked the "And oh my God was Gary Goodridge's back up plan your balls" and "Wet Menslaughter" parts lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why isn't the Nashville Brawl on this list cause I think that was probably the most unsportsman like moment in MMA history?


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

and I thought Daley punching Koshcheck after the fight was bad


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im glad they made an article like this without saying Joe Son-Keith Hackney


----------

